# EOI Ranking (Address changes)



## chlinaustralia (Jan 16, 2014)

To experts:

I have submitted my EOI for VISA 189 in the beginning of this Jan, and I am currently living in Melbourne.

I did not get the invitation on the 13th Jan, but expecting the one one the 27th. however i don't have enough visa to wait for that round, and will have to leave Australia before 27th, so that i will update my eoi on my address(country, state, and post code). 

This will be the only one thing i will change, and i am wondering that if my ranking will be changed ?

i have read some comments on internet, and also called immigration, they said that the ranking won't be changed by changing the address. The Submitted Date will be changed to the date you made the change, but the Date of Effect will not be changed and remain the date when you first submitted your EOI if the scores and the eligible status (like the age )did not change, is this correct?

i should trust Immigration and the good agents, but I also saw people on internet said that immigration staff may give wrong information sometimes, so that I am worrying things.


Cheers
D


----------



## novaprospekt (Dec 23, 2013)

chlinaustralia said:


> To experts:
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for VISA 189 in the beginning of this Jan, and I am currently living in Melbourne.
> 
> ...



From what I know the date will change only if your update results in change of points. I remember that I had to make some changes to my EOI. However since the points did not change, the date of Submission did not change either.


----------



## chlinaustralia (Jan 16, 2014)

novaprospekt said:


> From what I know the date will change only if your update results in change of points. I remember that I had to make some changes to my EOI. However since the points did not change, the date of Submission did not change either.


thanks for your reply 

but what i heard was the submitted date will be changed to the date you updated your eoi without scores change, but the effect date will remain the same on the home page.

anyone can tell please?

by the way this is copied from immigration booklet: "You can also access your EOI and update your information at any time. You may wish to do this if you have gained new work experience, gained a higher qualification, improved your English language ability and/or changed your family composition. If you provide updated information which changes your points score or your ability to make a complete EOI, SkillSelect will update your ranking and ability to be considered for an invitation automatically."


----------



## novaprospekt (Dec 23, 2013)

chlinaustralia said:


> thanks for your reply
> 
> but what i heard was the submitted date will be changed to the date you updated your eoi without scores change, but the effect date will remain the same on the home page.
> 
> ...



"but what i heard was the submitted date will be changed to the date you updated your eoi without scores change, but the effect date will remain the same on the home page."

This is Right. I meant to say the Effect Date did not change for me but the submit date changed. Your Effect Date should not change unless you make the changes to points.


----------



## chlinaustralia (Jan 16, 2014)

novaprospekt said:


> "but what i heard was the submitted date will be changed to the date you updated your eoi without scores change, but the effect date will remain the same on the home page."
> 
> This is Right. I meant to say the Effect Date did not change for me but the submit date changed. Your Effect Date should not change unless you make the changes to points.


GREAT!
thank you, and hope i can get a invitation on the 27th Jan.


----------

